# Wer is die nervigste Kreatur in WoW?



## Masterkiller619 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand den Thread zur stärksten Kreatur in WoW toll,

deswegen wollt ich einen zu den nervigsten Kreaturen aufmachen den da gibt es ja auch einige.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Top-Favorit:
Murloc
,das gegurgel nervt tierisch


----------



## Yumina (8. Dezember 2008)

Jap MURLOC


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Kreaturen der Allianz.


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Bann Smylie von Carcharoth!


----------



## jolk (8. Dezember 2008)

Diese Medizinmänner im Norden vom "Schlingendorntal" (Kurzens Medizinmänner oder so) Auf jeden fall heilen die sich viel zu stark :/


----------



## Melih (8. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.



/signe

Aber die schlimmsten von diesen sind immernoch die 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschäuliches Tentakelmonster inc!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Dezember 2008)

diese komischen viecher in den konstruktionslagern. zb die auf der hellfire peninsula...
"uuh yeah" STIRB QUALVOLL DRECKSVIEH!!!!


murlocs sind geil!


----------



## ChevesieLane (8. Dezember 2008)

ich finde die nagga am nervigstens... sie sehen komisch aus udn ich hasse sie einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Déeziz (8. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Thread zur stärksten Kreatur in WoW toll,
> 
> deswegen wollt ich einen zu den nervigsten Kreaturen aufmachen den da gibt es ja auch einige.......
> 
> ...



WTF wie kannst du nur was gegen Murlocs haben oO !


----------



## Prenne (8. Dezember 2008)

stimmt murlocs immer davonlaufen und andere aggron!


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2008)

Gnome


----------



## Neotrion (8. Dezember 2008)

Bevor es hier noch einen Fraktionsstreit gibt.

Ich finde die der Horde ziemlich niedlich wie die so einen töten möchten und dabei selber draufgehen und dazu noch 2-3 Level ober einem sind.^^

Die Allianz ist bösartig xD


----------



## Shedanhul (8. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> /signe
> 
> Aber die schlimmsten von diesen sind immernoch die
> 
> ...



Hey nix gegen Draenei die sin ok, jedenfalls die weiblichen^^
Bei mir is wohl Hogger Nr1.


@Melih tolle Sig ;-)


----------



## Nagostyrian (8. Dezember 2008)

Hogger, Murlocs, Trolle und Gnome


----------



## FakeEpix (8. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Thread zur stärksten Kreatur in WoW toll,
> 
> deswegen wollt ich einen zu den nervigsten Kreaturen aufmachen den da gibt es ja auch einige.......
> 
> ...



Was habt ihr alle gegen Mulocs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jeder mag keine Murlocs. Ja ich mag sie und stehe auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (8. Dezember 2008)

Der spieler.


----------



## Syrics (8. Dezember 2008)

heute gefunden: in zul drak diese seuchen wächter und diese komischen kobolde da...

ich

hasse

sie


!!!


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Der spieler.


Ja eindeutig /sign^^


----------



## devil-may-care (8. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das da.


----------



## Zerenox (8. Dezember 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Hey nix gegen Draenei die sin ok, jedenfalls die weiblichen^^
> Bei mir is wohl Hogger Nr1.
> 
> 
> @Melih tolle Sig ;-)



joa Hogger ^^


----------



## Palarius01 (8. Dezember 2008)

also ich hasse

Trolle (nicht von horde die in Zul´Drak)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Dezember 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> @Melih tolle Sig ;-)



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Devil-may-care

/sign

besonders die s2 schurken namens "deathrouge" die einem beim kampf oder bei 10% hp killen und dann /lol und /spit spamen


----------



## Sjul (8. Dezember 2008)

ich liebe Murlocs RWLRWLWRLWLRLWLRLWLRLWRLW!!!


ich find am schlimmsten diese ober imba "RoxxoORShâdówBläCkdêáthîchkômMäävónhîntääään" schurken^^

Aber auch schlimm find ich diese Maden in den Pestländern, die sind sooo eklig :Ü

Edit: @Melih 2 dumme ein Gedanke xD


----------



## Edeoo (8. Dezember 2008)

mobs die einen benommen machen so das man abmountet während man grad versucht irgendwo durch zu reiten =S


----------



## Jiwari (8. Dezember 2008)

Muss auch sagen, Draenei sind wohl der Abscheulichste Wahnwitz seit Blutelf Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage mich echt wie Blizz wohl auf so etwas gekommen ist...*hust* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Dezember 2008)

Edeoo schrieb:


> mobs die einen benommen machen so das man abmountet während man grad versucht irgendwo durch zu reiten =S



Dafür gibt es 280% flugmounts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (8. Dezember 2008)

Also für mich sinds definitv Murlocs. Ich hasse nichts mehr außer diese scheiss Viecher. Genauso schlimm ist Hogger. Was ist an diesem doofen Elitemob so toll?


----------



## neo1986 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde diehier am nervigsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber noch schlimmer sin die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Schildwachen in dem einem camp in arathi , fast da wo früher dalaran stand^^
für einen melee nerven die schon ganz schön wenn die ihr schild anmachen.( mir ist klar das man dann nicht weiterschlagen darf aber das nervige daran ist das der kampf dadurch so lange dauert^^)
was anderes fällt mir jezt nicht ein.


----------



## Königmarcus (8. Dezember 2008)

nervige threadersteller die threads über nervige sachen erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (8. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.


am meisten diese gnome oO


----------



## MIsfitz (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich als Schamane finde alle Naturimmunen Kreaturen total ätzend , und hey Murlocs sind die COOLSTEN !!! Kennt ihr nicht das Lied der Tauren Chieftains ?! 

http://media.worldofwarcraft.com/blizzcon/...mmurloc_de.html


----------



## Teradas (8. Dezember 2008)

Horde wenn ich im BG bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne ich denke mal irgenwelche Magier die Frostnova raushauen weiss jetzt nicht welche auf jedenfall irgendwelche Caster als Krieger schon nervig.

Und:Murlocs FTW ich liebe die sind doch soo süß...


----------



## Raminator (8. Dezember 2008)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen, Draenei sind wohl der Abscheulichste Wahnwitz seit Blutelf Palas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


den schlumpf hätte man sich sparen können^^


----------



## Bruceridon (8. Dezember 2008)

DA ich grad tod am boden liegen während meien gilde den Heigan umhaut nominierer ich diesen.

(nein nit das tanzen war schuld sondern die krankheit)


----------



## Briefklammer (8. Dezember 2008)

nachtelfen^^ die sind so anderst rum :O


----------



## Teradas (8. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja und irgendwelche Spinnen und Würmer(Maden) finde das soo eckelig...


----------



## hexenshadow (8. Dezember 2008)

also am schlimmsten find ich immer noch diese fetten, stinkenden, müffelnden, hässlichen, saufenden, humosexuelen ZWERGEN!Ihhh wiederlich!


----------



## Valnar93 (8. Dezember 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> nachtelfen^^ die sind so anderst rum :O



Rasse: Nachtelf
Klasse: Jäger
Name: LÊGÔLÂS

ganz klar^^!


----------



## Zhylon (8. Dezember 2008)

Diese dreckigen Häschen! Gucken nie nach rechts oder links, wenn sie über die Straße hoppeln!

Und wenn man sie überfährt, droppen die Mistviecher nicht mal was, womit man den Schaden am Mount bezahlen könnte.


----------



## jolk (8. Dezember 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> den schlumpf hätte man sich sparen können^^


schlumpf ist für die farbe, aber wofür ist die ziege?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Dezember 2008)

Etwas nördlich vom dunklen Portal (in Azzeroth) gibt es so einen Mob, den man nicht killen kann (außer vielleicht für Quest?). Ich hab mit meinem Mage als immer den Kriegern geholfen, die dort ihre Klassenquest machen müssen und schon allein für die Quest tun sie mir leid, aber das Vieh nervt total. Und so ein Krieger wird bestimmt oft von dem Kollegen genervt.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> also am schlimmsten find ich immer noch diese fetten, stinkenden, müffelnden, hässlichen, saufenden, humosexuelen ZWERGEN!Ihhh wiederlich!


Fett? Ja
Stinkend/müffeln: Du hast schon einen geruchscomputer?^^
Hässlich: Zwerginnen= JA!
saufend= joa, aber lustig
homosex.: keine ahnung ob die das sind


----------



## Killerbäumchen (8. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.


Hilfe kann ma einer hier helfen die moderatoren sin ja alianzistisch
schrecklich ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
seid von mir aus klasssichtich aber nur gegen palas


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. Dezember 2008)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> also am schlimmsten find ich immer noch diese fetten, stinkenden, müffelnden, hässlichen, saufenden, humosexuelen ZWERGEN!Ihhh wiederlich!



In Bier sollst du ertrinken und ein weiblicher Troll soll dir Salz in tiefe Wunden reiben, die durch die peitschenden Schwänze der männlichen Draenei entstanden! Du sollst auf EWIG Verdammt sein! Brenne im Feuer der Verdammnis und Leide dort Ewige Qualen, auf das dein Verstand sich auflösst und alles was von dir übring bleibt nur noch ein vegitierender Taurenkotthaufen ist!

Sage niemals etwas gegen ZWERGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airace (8. Dezember 2008)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ne ich denke mal irgenwelche Magier die Frostnova raushauen weiss jetzt nicht welche auf jedenfall irgendwelche Caster als Krieger schon nervig.



*lautPfeifendseineStoffRüssimit100+frostDMGablegenPlatteAnziehenUndsichausdemSta
ubmachen*

also ich hasse schurken...nicht....aber dafür schamanen wie die mich nerfen ERDSCHOCK BUMM! FROSTSCHOCK BUMM! usw


----------



## KICKASSEZ (8. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.



dito


----------



## Fuhubi (8. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.



Horde-spieler die sich sooo cool fühlen weil sie böser als die allis sind und blonde blutelfen mit langen haaren und dem namen légòlâs spielen. und alli-lowies ganken!


----------



## PTK (8. Dezember 2008)

Definitiv Arthas.. ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen zu oft gestorben der alte sack


----------



## Chiril (8. Dezember 2008)

Eber etc, die meine Twinks benommen machen und abmounten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (8. Dezember 2008)

todesritter ana ki krischtohrs


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Definitiv Arthas.. ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen zu oft gestorben der alte sack



/sign

Arthas ist echt sau nervig, der ist echt ne Pest im WC-Universum.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> besonders die s2 schurken namens "deathrouge" die einem beim kampf oder bei 10% hp killen und dann /lol und /spit spamen


/sign

voll und ganz deiner meinung, und grundsetzlich alle s2 heinze die meinen mich zu spammen zu müssen (vor wotlk) ob sie mit in mein BT gildenraid können..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Macaveli (8. Dezember 2008)

murlocs auf platz eins aber die hier sind auch seeeehr nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (8. Dezember 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> In Bier sollst du ertrinken und ein weiblicher Troll soll dir Salz in tiefe Wunden reiben, die durch die peitschenden Schwänze der männlichen Draenei entstanden! Du sollst auf EWIG Verdammt sein! Brenne im Feuer der Verdammnis und Leide dort Ewige Qualen, auf das dein Verstand sich auflösst und alles was von dir übring bleibt nur noch ein vegitierender Taurenkotthaufen ist!
> 
> Sage niemals etwas gegen ZWERGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




irgentwie machst du mir Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (8. Dezember 2008)

Zwerge sind toll! Aber Trolle sind toller *g*
ich hasse auch diese abmount-mobs. Oh, und den Teufelshäscher auf der Hellfire-Peninsula, der kam bei mir immer zu den ungünstigsten Zeitpunkten.
Und die hässlichen kleinen Schleimis, die als Begleiter von den großen hässlichen Schleimis rumkriechen. (Ebenfalls auf der hellfire-peninsula)


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. Dezember 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> irgentwie machst du mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein tut's mir nicht...


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> schlumpf ist für die farbe, aber wofür ist die ziege?


 

die ziege ist für die füße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nengo (8. Dezember 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Rasse: Nachtelf
> Klasse: Jäger
> Name: LÊGÔLÂS
> 
> ganz klar^^!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/cry


----------



## Cold Play (8. Dezember 2008)

Paladine ^^


----------



## CLOZEN (8. Dezember 2008)

Hundert Proraenai Schamanen, die Betonung liegt auf Schamanen. Ein Imba Schami zu sein war mal Hordensache!
BTW: Murlocs sind eher meine Lieblings Viecher oO


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. Dezember 2008)

Cold schrieb:


> Paladine ^^



Soll ich dich auch verdammen?!? ;-)


----------



## schicksalslord (8. Dezember 2008)

ach hunde die bellen beißen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber bei mir sind diese baumknutscher ganz vorne diese grünharigen nachtelfen wiederlich *schauder*


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ach hunde die bellen beißen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wuff


----------



## Chiril (8. Dezember 2008)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> ach hunde die bellen beißen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder blauhaarig oO


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Dezember 2008)

bei mir ganz oben sind diese komischen wassermänner meeresungeheuer in Nordend.. boreanische... die casten alle 8 sek nen knockback der einen ca 2 bis 3 sek nix machen läst.. und wennde mehr als 2-3 mobs am poo hast verreckste elendig weil du nurnoch am fliegen bist... platz 2 sind allgemein mobs die wegrennen.. aber das net mit normalen speed.. oder gar langsameren, nein es gibt auch mobs die ab 10% losrennen und iwi nen 300% speed boost haben.. dann pullen sie meistens netnur einen, sondern mal ganz schnell ne ganze arme.. die auch wieder jeder welche pullen.. besonders schön in Höhlen.. besten Beispiel der Azurschacht in den Hügelländern.. bah^^


----------



## Mofeist (8. Dezember 2008)

Draenei und Blutelfen^^


----------



## MoneyGhost (8. Dezember 2008)

Roxx0r, PVP-ler und Hunter die auf alles need haben.


----------



## Pfropfen (8. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6013:murlocs.jpg]
Auf jeden Fall keine Murlocs die sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde sagen die zwanzig Hordler, die kommen sobald man mal ein, zwei Wachen am Wegekreuz umgehauen hat und alle auf einen eindreschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Dezember 2008)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Etwas nördlich vom dunklen Portal (in Azzeroth) gibt es so einen Mob, den man nicht killen kann (außer vielleicht für Quest?). Ich hab mit meinem Mage als immer den Kriegern geholfen, die dort ihre Klassenquest machen müssen und schon allein für die Quest tun sie mir leid, aber das Vieh nervt total. Und so ein Krieger wird bestimmt oft von dem Kollegen genervt.




weiß net genau wen du meinst.. und den den ich gleich anspreche ist nicht Nördlich.. aber gibt sone Tuse auf die mussman bei ner quest son item usen damit sie hp verliert udn angreifbar ist.. vorher nimmt sie einfach kein dmg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl zahlen da sind^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2008)

CAPSLOCK

Tauren-Todesritter

Der Level 29 Druide der mich in WS abgezogen hat

(Melde dich du Spacken! Meinen PvP-Twink umnieten, das mehrmals, und dabei selbst nieeeee sterben ist inakzeptabel!

Dabei mit Level 29 4,3 k life zu haben!!!! Ich mach mir auch einen...  Dabei hattest du nur grünes gear! WAHHHHHH!!!)

Mein Senf

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Exeliron (8. Dezember 2008)

diese komischen kobolde die auch südlich von sw in ner mine anzutreffen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Du nicht nehmen Kerze!" - "Ok, dann halt dein Leben verdammt!"

mfg, exe


----------



## Monsterwarri (8. Dezember 2008)

An Murlocs hasse ich es unglaublich das sie mit ihren Weggerenne und Gurgeln tausend andere Murlocs adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das selbe in grün gilt für Gnolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren hasse ich Ghule in Northend mit ihren nervigen slowen und Monstrositäten mit ihren verdammten Ketten die einen zurückziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber das aller aller aller nervigste Geschöpf das Blizzard je in die Welt von Azeroth gesetzt hat ist und bleibt ein Gnom, egal in welcher Variation!


----------



## Exeliron (8. Dezember 2008)

gnome sind lieb, die sehen aus wie kleine kinder, nur nerviger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## KiLLa239 (8. Dezember 2008)

Alle die Spieler, die hier immer Hogger erwähnen und meinen, das wäre jetzt immernoch lustig und dannach noch ihr "^^" spamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. Dezember 2008)

Schüzt Murlocs und Gnome!!!


----------



## Narulein (8. Dezember 2008)

Zhylon schrieb:


> Diese dreckigen Häschen! Gucken nie nach rechts oder links, wenn sie über die Straße hoppeln!
> 
> Und wenn man sie überfährt, droppen die Mistviecher nicht mal was, womit man den Schaden am Mount bezahlen könnte.




Dieses Eichhörnchen vorm Brunnen in Dalaran (Also vor der Bank) ... Das ist die Wiedergeburt Satans!

;D


----------



## Soulrip (8. Dezember 2008)

die alla nerfigsten ficha die ich kenne in ganz wow sin di fische aus zangermarschen die morlash frenzy oder so 
und die zwerge in brachland ganz unten bei der mini burg wo alles zu eng ist bin da so ca 10 mal gestorben und hab die q dafür abgebrochen







und nochwas murlocs sind die geilsten ficher überhaupt ich mein welches andere fich schreit noch so rum ^^


----------



## Abychef (8. Dezember 2008)

Diejenigen Elementare die gegen meine derzeitige Skillung immun sind (obwohl frostfeuerblitz das ganze ein wenig entspannt hat^^)


----------



## Exeliron (8. Dezember 2008)

Narulein schrieb:


> Dieses Eichhörnchen vorm Brunnen in Dalaran (Also vor der Bank) ... Das ist die Wiedergeburt Satans!
> 
> ;D




da gibts eichhörnchen? ^^ noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## Albano (8. Dezember 2008)

Diese komische Klasse ... mhhh wie hießen die nochmal ... mhhh kommt schon ... die haben sonen makro ... achja das war das makro  *BUBBLE + RUHESTEIN* !!!!! Aaaaaah Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MC1992 (8. Dezember 2008)

also allen vorweg: Schurken die mit Grün Blauen equip einen genau dann angreifen wenn man grade einen kampf gegen 2 oda 3 hordis so grade eben gewonnen hat und sich grade hinsetzt um mit 12% life und 4% mana zu reggen...dann kommen sie an und killn einen..und denken sie hätten in i.einer weise skill...der spaß dabei ist es dann genau diese spinner am Fh zu ganken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (8. Dezember 2008)

Murlocs gleichgesetzt mit Horde -_- und der LAG<-^^ Zwar keine Kreatur aber sogar fast mächtiger als alle Bosse in WoW zusammen^^


----------



## Narulein (8. Dezember 2008)

Exeliron schrieb:


> da gibts eichhörnchen? ^^ noch nie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaaaaa und die sind gaaanz böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (8. Dezember 2008)

MC1992 schrieb:


> also allen vorweg: Schurken die mit Grün Blauen equip einen genau dann angreifen wenn man grade einen kampf gegen 2 oda 3 hordis so grade eben gewonnen hat und sich grade hinsetzt um mit 12% life und 4% mana zu reggen...dann kommen sie an und killn einen..und denken sie hätten in i.einer weise skill...der spaß dabei ist es dann genau diese spinner am Fh zu ganken..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa das spielchen kenn ich auch, allerdings sind das bei mir diese verdammten nachtelf-schurken ^^ ich glaube solche leute gibts auf beiden seiten, das is aber nur meine theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## Thryon (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich persönlich hasse die Silithis am meisten von allen Kreaturen...denn bei keinem anderen Volk hab ich mich mehr aufgeret wenn diese kleinen Helfer-Käfer auch noch drauflos geprügeld haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja das wars von mir wünsche euch noch eine schöne Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodah (8. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar ist bis jetzt einer vergessen worden .. Elite: Sohn des Arugals.. der in Silberwald durch die Gegendläuft und kleine Chars ohne die kleinste Reue platt macht. Den Penner habe ich nur aus Rache schon ca. 20x gekillt nach dem der Lv so unfair war wie bei seinem ersten Kill an mir!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zixxel (8. Dezember 2008)

Scheiß Arthas, SOOOOO ein BOB eyyy, will einfach die lieben Todesritter opfern.....

naja dann natürlich noch: 'du nicht nehmen kerze'......
und all so nerviges kleinvieh......


aber Gnome sind toll...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (8. Dezember 2008)

Narulein schrieb:


> Jaaaaa und die sind gaaanz böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


#

danke für den tipp, werde mich hüten, nen priester einstellen der den boden vor mir immer weiht und dann nen panzer aus wintergasp klauen um an denen vorbeizukommen...ich hoffe damit halte ich die ein bisschen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Narulein (8. Dezember 2008)

Exeliron schrieb:


> #
> 
> danke für den tipp, werde mich hüten, nen priester einstellen der den boden vor mir immer weiht und dann nen panzer aus wintergasp klauen um an denen vorbeizukommen...ich hoffe damit halte ich die ein bisschen auf
> 
> ...



Ob das reichen wird .. Ich weiß ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (8. Dezember 2008)

Edeoo schrieb:


> mobs die einen benommen machen so das man abmountet während man grad versucht irgendwo durch zu reiten =S


Eindeutig.
Murlocs sind grundsätzlich lustig, aber wenn man sie dauernd sieht, nerven sie auch ...
Dazu finde ich noch männliche Nachtelfen und Draenei beider Geschlechter nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und natürlich Spieler, die sich kindisch verhalten -.-


----------



## Airbusa380 (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich denke, nur eine Figur oder Kreatur aufzuzählen dürfte sehr schwer fallen. Auch wenn ich die Murlocs liebe, hasse ich sie zu tiefst. Neben der Allianz, gibt es auch die Hordler (je nachdem, auf welche Seite man steht.) Hogger nervt nur einmal und zwar das erste mal, wo man ihn trifft (als er noch Elite war.) Ich denke, kein Elitemob hat mehr Kills zu verbuchen als er.


----------



## Exeliron (8. Dezember 2008)

<-- benimmt sich nicht kindisch sondern noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Narulein: ich hab angst o.o was soll ich bloß machen?

mfg, exe


----------



## e2to (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich persönlich find ja Noobs sehr nervig, egal wer oder was sie sind und welcher Fraktion sie angehören... Und kiddies im Spiel. Die sind auch doof. Aber noch viel doofer sind diese nerviegen kreaturen mit dämlichen sprüchen wie die oger: "ich zerschmettern [rasse einfügen]!!!"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2008)

Hogger ist doch noch immer Elite oder?

BtW Der Spieler namens Brachlandchat soll sich bitte an Kasse 4 melden!

MfG, -S


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Dezember 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> Diejenigen Elementare die gegen meine derzeitige Skillung immun sind (obwohl frostfeuerblitz das ganze ein wenig entspannt hat^^)


du beschwerst dich als Mage? meine ele schami.. eig NUR Naturdmg.. und die schocks... und das häufigste ele in wow ist.. ratet ma? ERDELES.. NATURELES.. NATURIMUN.. ich sehe sooft erdeles und kann endsprechende quests net machen.. das kotzt..^^


----------



## Mjuu (8. Dezember 2008)

e2to schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich find ja Noobs sehr nervig, egal wer oder was sie sind und welcher Fraktion sie angehören... Und kiddies im Spiel. Die sind auch doof. Aber noch viel doofer sind diese nerviegen kreaturen mit dämlichen sprüchen wie die oger: "ich zerschmettern [rasse einfügen]!!!"



jeder hat mal angefangen, auch du!

und ich denk du bist selbst nicht mal der "ober"pro.


und zu den ogern: sollen sie sagen: "Sehr geehrter Schurke, dürfte ich sie töten?"
DAS SIND OGER MAN!


----------



## djpadi (8. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hinterhältig und fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der teufelshäscher


----------



## Eviath (8. Dezember 2008)

Für mich ganz klar die Murlocs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die nerven am meisten und die Quests sind langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Dezember 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> jeder hat mal angefangen, auch du!
> 
> und ich denk du bist selbst nicht mal der "ober"pro.
> 
> ...




ohjee... leg halt allet auf die goldwage...


----------



## Holsinger (8. Dezember 2008)

Mit abstand die kobolde im human-startgebiet!! Was bösartigeres gibts gar net!^^


----------



## Nordur (8. Dezember 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> und zu den ogern: sollen sie sagen: "Sehr geehrter Schurke, dürfte ich sie töten?"
> DAS SIND OGER MAN!



Das hat mich jetzt gerade an Gothic3 erinnert...genauer gesagt an den Oger Morgenstern mit dem Text: Dies ist kein Morgenstern aber erkläre das mal einen Oger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde ja den If König am schlimmsten....der hat immer unseren Raid umgenazt als wir ihn töten wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltimus (8. Dezember 2008)

Die S4 Poser-Dudus, die sich mit ihrem noch poserigem S4-Krieger ins BG stellen und niemand anderen heilen. Danke euch! Wegen euch haben wir das AB verloren *angry*

Murlocs sind doch cool, was habt ihr gegen die?

Und last but not least, der Stallmeister Kriktik (oder so), im DK-Startgebiet, der mich 3 mal sterben ließ, da ich nicht erkannt hab, dass er Elite ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Balti


----------



## Narulein (8. Dezember 2008)

Exeliron schrieb:


> <-- benimmt sich nicht kindisch sondern noch schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So sry .. Malygos 25er suxxt ^^ .. Naja .. kp .. Mit Schneebällen bewerfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (8. Dezember 2008)

Diese Würmer im Schergrat, nördlich vom Wehr der Speerspieser.
Jedes mal wenn ich mitm Deff dran vorbei fliege sehe ich ein Teufelsgras und nie kann ich es stehen lassen.

Danach kommen Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar diese
0815-1337-N1gHT11-Roxxor-Pwnin'hUntEHRS!


----------



## Redday (8. Dezember 2008)

eindeutig gnome.
sie beleidigen mein auge.

und jetzt auch noch gnom-todesritter ...
ich meine welcher sadist bei blizz lässt sowas auf uns los?


----------



## PickelBee (8. Dezember 2008)

Murlocs und und die Kobolde von Northshire sind Kult! Wie kann man die nur nervig finden?!
Spätestens ab der D.E.T.H.A. Questreihe in der Tundra wird mir keiner Widersprechen.
Nervig sind Gilden denen man ne Bewerbung schicken muss, die so umfangreich ist, dass man sich damit bei jedem Großkonzern als
Manager bewerben könnte und PvPler namens Roxxxxxxor, Rixxxxxor und wie sie alle heißen.


ABER MEINE AM MEIST GEHASSTEN MOB-GRUPPE SIND:


SPUKE


...die sind jawohl dermaßen imba was Dmg, Tempo und Respawnzeit angeht. Wer als Heiler oder generell als Stoffie, besonder bei Wintergarde, 
noch nich von denen zerlegt wurde....Respekt.^^


----------



## Sarcz (8. Dezember 2008)

Der Reihenfolge nach:
1. Hyjal Trash
2. Hyjal Trash
3. Hyjal Trash
4. Hyjal Trash
5. Hyjal Trash
dann kommt laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange nix und dann
6. Hyjal Trash
7. Hyjal Trash
8. Hyjal Trash
9. Hyjal Trash
10. gankende Allis/Hordler


----------



## Oogieboogie (8. Dezember 2008)

HARPYEN!!!
man wie ich diese viecher hasse -.-"

ansonsten: murlocs sind cool =)


----------



## Eratic (8. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar, die Naga! Absolut nervig diese Schuppenteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: auf einer Stufe mit Harpyen, stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rapide (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Vögel bei den Sketties...man hab ich geflucht....
Die Dayli mit dem Apothekertypen in Zul Drak...ich hätte fast den Bildschirm gegen die Wand geworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die zwar kein mob direkt aber immer witzig...früher in den östlichen...Zitat: "Hey ich kann hier was anklicken!" ---> TOT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (8. Dezember 2008)

geissel.. gibt zuviel davon


----------



## Narulein (8. Dezember 2008)

rapide schrieb:


> und die zwar kein mob direkt aber immer witzig...früher in den östlichen...Zitat: "Hey ich kann hier was anklicken!" ---> TOT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo du östlichen Pestländer sagts ...: DER KURIER!!!!!!!!1111einself -.- man war das nervig wenn man 20 sek. nid aufpasst und dann Charge - Flug - Charge - Flug - Down!


----------



## Seracta (8. Dezember 2008)

definitiv gibt es nur die nervigsten ... die da wären ... Murlocs Nagas Kobolde Gnolle Spinnen Harpien ... ham alle entweder extrem nervige geräusche oder treten wirklich in massen auf dass man nie einen in ruhe killn kann ^^


----------



## Magrotus (9. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar und schon immer (bin seit Release dabei)  ----   die Naga.
Ich hasse sie. Die Geräusche die sie machen, und einfach alles an ihnen. Und natürlich haben sie in classic immer eine schön weite aggro-range gehabt (oder auf der sunwell insel). Kill them all

edith: 

hm, grade denke ich mir es gibt doch 2 erste Plätze:
1. Naga
1. Harpyien aller Art


und dann lange nichts.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (9. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Thread zur stärksten Kreatur in WoW toll,
> 
> deswegen wollt ich einen zu den nervigsten Kreaturen aufmachen den da gibt es ja auch einige.......
> 
> ...



Hoggar! 

Ne Hoggar is cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am nervgsten find ich diese Frenzy oder wie die heissen! Diese blöden Fische in den Zangarmarschen!


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. Dezember 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> Horde-spieler die sich sooo cool fühlen weil sie böser als die allis sind und blonde blutelfen mit langen haaren und dem namen légòlâs spielen. und alli-lowies ganken!



Und? Horde... beste Fraktion!

Sonst: 
Ganz klarer Platz 1 DREANEI °_° ( *häßlichHUST* )
Platz 2 ist die Patrolie vor BW
Platz 3 sind Wölfe aller Art


----------



## Plakner (9. Dezember 2008)

Die "gibmirGoldundziehmichdiesunddasundwennnichtflameichdichmitmeinergesammtenCh
arakterliste-Spieler"

Ausserdem kann ich die Vögel bei Skettis ned ab die ein immer vom Flugmount kicken...


----------



## Luice (9. Dezember 2008)

Masterkiller619 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Thread zur stärksten Kreatur in WoW toll,
> 
> deswegen wollt ich einen zu den nervigsten Kreaturen aufmachen den da gibt es ja auch einige.......
> 
> ...



du


----------



## Narulein (9. Dezember 2008)

Luice schrieb:


> du



.. Chuck Norris? ...


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

Blutelfen-Paladine.

Btw. Die Gilde "No Damage" sucht noch Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Abos im Ramstein-Raum in Strat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (9. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar diese ich sag mal vorsichtig "Dinger" da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (9. Dezember 2008)

Wer is die nervigste Kreatur in WoW?

*die Kinder die das Spiel spielen *


----------



## Ravenjin (9. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Jap MURLOC



/sign


----------



## Ravenjin (9. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.



/sign


----------



## Fornika (9. Dezember 2008)

Kreaturen die so Threads wie diesen oder irgendwelche Heulthreads eröffnen.

Sehr nervig sind auch Kreaturen die ohne Punkt und Komma schreiben.

Okay, ein gutes haben solche Threads auch. Man kann gut die Beitragszahl damit pushen. ;-)

Achso es geht hier um Kreaturen ingame.....
Also nerviger als jeder NPC sind diese Art von Spieler die einen einfach in Gruppe inviten weil sie denken jeder Krieger sei Deff und hat immer Lust auf Ini.
Oder diese die einen immerwieder zum Duell auffordern, egal ob man grad Beruf skillt oder hintern Baum strullert.......


----------



## Argolo (9. Dezember 2008)

_(Beitrag gelöscht)_


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (9. Dezember 2008)

An mobs ganz klar diese blöden Spinnen in Strat !!

Vonner Klasse her: JÄGER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Bevor des geflame anfängt. Es gibt auch Ausnahmen.......ein oder zwei von den 3 millionen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wer is die nervigste Kreatur in WoW?
> 
> *die Kinder die das Spiel spielen *


Nein die harz4 empfaenger,die den ganzen tag vorm pc sitzen und flamen


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2008)

Level ?? Allianzler, die beim farmen mich mit einem Mob verwechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Rihnobullen die in der tundra die von anfang an rot sind ... die chargen dich an und haun dich vom mount runter .. nervt übelst


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

Homoerotische Blutelfenmänner - pfui


----------



## hunter2701 (9. Dezember 2008)

oh, da fallen mir viele ein, besonders viele auf meinem server.

allianz und horde... gibt auf beiden seiten nervige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (9. Dezember 2008)

mein wichtel

murlocs sieht man ja nicht jeden tag, aber mein blöder wichtel mit seinem: muusss das sein? -.-


----------



## Niranda (9. Dezember 2008)

meine mutter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...hält mich vom zocken ab... lol^^

----------------
Edit:
Zum glück wohn ich nichtmehr zuhause xP


----------



## Natsumee (9. Dezember 2008)

hunter pets


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Dezember 2008)

gegen mobs (npc's) und hordler hab ich nichts.....dia kann man töten wenn sie einem auf den wecker gehen. allerdings gibt es ein paar ganz üble gesellen bei der allianz bei dennen nur die ignoreliste hilft :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Dezember 2008)

*Murlocs*


----------



## Feliria (9. Dezember 2008)

Murlocs -.-


----------



## Draelia (9. Dezember 2008)

Topper McNapp, der Kacker. Wenn der mich noch einmal anschnort, mach ich Sturmwind zu einem zweiten Stratholme!!!


----------



## Ardenda (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Schweine von Kral. Wenn sie sterben dieses geschrei. ICH BEKOMM DA DIE KRIESE


----------



## German Viking (9. Dezember 2008)

Die nervigsten Kreaturen sind eindeutig die Handelschat-Spammer!
Erst gestern heben sich wieder zwei im Handelschat von Ogrimmar in die Haare gekriegt... Hat über 10 min. gedauert.
Und danach nochmal 10 min. für das gespamme der Anderen, die meinten im Handelschannel ihren Unmut darüber ausdrücken zu müssen, wie einige den Handelschannel vollspammen.

Voll peinlich...

Ich war eine ganze Zeit lang weg von WoW (WAR, HdRo, Chronicles of Spellborn) und kann nur sagen, dass es bei WoW zugeht wie im Kindergarten. In den anderen Spielen gibts das nicht in dem Ausmaß.
Dagegen sind Murlocs usw. noch angenehme Gesellen finde ich.


----------



## haro3777 (9. Dezember 2008)

moin,

ich hasse alle npc's, die zaubern und fernschaden verursachen, dann einen in fallen bannen und wegrennen, um von dort aus weiteren schaden zu verursachen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jep ich spiele nahkampfklassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisker31 (9. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Diese Medizinmänner im Norden vom "Schlingendorntal" (Kurzens Medizinmänner oder so) Auf jeden fall heilen die sich viel zu stark :/



Absoulutes /sign.

Allerdings sind die Murlocs auch nervig...^^

Oder aber auch die Defias in Westfall, ich weiss noch wie ich als Noob damals immer verreckt bin...


----------



## Azuriel (9. Dezember 2008)

am meisten nervt wohl b1ubb, aber gleich danach kommen kurzens medizinmänner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## migraene (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb; wobei das wäre dann wohl die nervigste kreatur bei buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ; na dann schliess ich mich mal an:murlocs und natürlich meine erzfeinde: harken!


edit: mist azuriel war schneller^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. Dezember 2008)

"ich hasse gargamel"

..
..
..

ups flascher film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..
..
.


also mein favorit ist eindeutig der teufelshäscher in der höllenfeuerhalbinsel.
der war zu beginn von bc schon nervig - man baut gerada ein erz ab oder kämpft
mit 1-2 mobs und dann dieses beben und das mechanische geräusch im rücken....
(man kan förmlich hören - wie er sich einen abgrinst)

und seit einiger zeit  - spinnt der teilweise völlig - läuft wie wild durch die gegend
und mach sonst noch sonderbare verrenkungen

für mich eindeutig der nervigste

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Wynd (9. Dezember 2008)

definitiv die kleinen affen im handelchannel, die glauben über die banalsten dinge stundenlang rumsülzen müssen!

namecalling ist verführerisch an dieser stelle aber ich spar s mir mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (9. Dezember 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> Die Schweine von Kral. Wenn sie sterben dieses geschrei. ICH BEKOMM DA DIE KRIESE



Da sagst was... einmal alle Jubeljahre mal mit nem Twink in Kral oder Hügel bzw. mit Horde-Char im Brachland unterwegs und man kriegt nen mittelgroßen Vogel bei dem Gekreische... (ausser man hatte vorher schon einen - nen Vogel - dann bekommt man nen großen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## djflow20 (9. Dezember 2008)

Tauren sind die nervigsten Kreaturen. Schon mit Lvl 1 begegnet man solchen Kühen im Wald von Elwynn. Man hat nie Ruhe vom "MUUUUUUUHHHHH"


----------



## Phash (9. Dezember 2008)

nervig?

Die Zwerge in der BRD Kneipe ^^ das Gelächter .. argh



btw.: ich frag mich immer: was treibt einen dazu nen "Menschen" in nem Fantasy RPG zu spielen? Was ist der im RL? Troll? Um mal ein wenig Abwechslung zu haben?


----------



## Aproc (9. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.



loool Horde sieht absolut nicht besser aus


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Dezember 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> btw.: ich frag mich immer: was treibt einen dazu nen "Menschen" in nem Fantasy RPG zu spielen? Was ist der im RL? Troll? Um mal ein wenig Abwechslung zu haben?


Ich wollte einen Warlock spielen, Nachtelfen gingen nicht, Zwerge auch nicht, Gnome mag ich nicht, da bleibt nur Mensch über.


----------



## Phash (9. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ich wollte einen Warlock spielen, Nachtelfen gingen nicht, Zwerge auch nicht, Gnome mag ich nicht, da bleibt nur Mensch über.





*hust* Orc*hust*


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (9. Dezember 2008)

Spinnen, Maden und alles Viechzeugs, was meint wegrennen zu müssen...


----------



## Etrius (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Huhn aus Tanaris, dieses Mistfedervieh, was immer mehr Mobs gepullt hat und dann noch vorwurfsvoll guckte, wenn es Dich in den staub legte DDD

Einmal in meinem WOW Leben, diese Quest gemacht, danach nie wieder. Wollte von Anfang an, das Huhn killen und nicht die Mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LouisVanGeest (9. Dezember 2008)

Healer die sich mit der Tastatur drehen


----------



## marsv (9. Dezember 2008)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> Healer die sich mit der Tastatur drehen



voll egal wo man zum healen hinguggt, aber btt   ZWERGE

ich hab mal nen murloc gefragt, der sagt zwerge stinken und seien hässlich. ein brühschlammer hat mir dies bestätigt. sogar manche trolle haben zugegeben auf die unästethische austrahlung der meissten zwerge sehr neidisch zu sein.


----------



## Ðenn¥ (9. Dezember 2008)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> Healer die sich mit der Tastatur drehen



 1. This! + wenn sie ihre heilungen klicken >_>

2. Alle oberpwner die meinen sie wären die, die den meisten Skill schlechthin haben, die meinen alles zu wissen, die ne große klappe haben aber in endeffekt nie über 1.6k waren und klicken ~.~

3. 19er Schurken Twinks 

4. Allwissende DK's die immernoch behaupten Frost = Tank, Unholy = PvP, Blut = PvE ....... THIS ISNT TRUE!


zwar keine kreaturen, aber es beziehen sich eh nur 50% aller posts hier auf Mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (9. Dezember 2008)

Am nervigsten sind eindeutig Undead Schurken (was habt ihr Viecher eigendlich gegen Holy Priester. Sucht euch nen Pala oder Krieger und meuchelt die! *knurr*)

Nervige NPC Kreaturen sind alle die, die gerne einfach mal flüchten und dann mit 10 anderen Mobs wieder kommen (fast schon so wie Undead Schurken, wenn die einen doch mal nicht tot bekommen, bringen sie meist gleich noch nen Schurken mit^^)


----------



## Hothgar22 (9. Dezember 2008)

...flüstert: kannscht du misch büdede verliss zien
...flüstert : hat du ma gold fur...

und alle buffed Kreaturen die allis Zwerge und Palas flammen


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. Dezember 2008)

Also die mit Abstand nervigste Kreatur, die mir bisher unter die Augen gekommen ist, ist der Teufelshäscher. Ich glaube das es keine Zahl mehr dafür gibt wie oft mich das Vieh beim Questen gekillt hat

deswegen: thumbs down @ Teufelshäscher


----------



## Maine- (9. Dezember 2008)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Also die mit Abstand nervigste Kreatur, die mir bisher unter die Augen gekommen ist, ist der Teufelshäscher. Ich glaube das es keine Zahl mehr dafür gibt wie oft mich das Vieh beim Questen gekillt hat
> 
> deswegen: thumbs down @ Teufelshäscher




auf jedenfall mit mein ersten char auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel sicher 20 mal verreckt an dem vieh^^ danach hab ich mir wieder angewöhnt den sound an zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (9. Dezember 2008)

definitiv die miesesten Kreaturen sind trolle, orks, blutelfen Untote und tauren. Trauen sich nur angreifen wenn sie a) mindestens zu dritt sind und jeder mindestens 2 level über einen sind und auch nur dann wenn man selbst schon auf maximal 50% nach einem Kampf sind, sie mindestens 1-2 crowdcontroller dabei haben. oder solange einen in ruhe lassen bis man 2 mobs hat und dann auf hero zugreifen. Ja das sind die miesesten Kreaturen die es gibt. da geht nix drüber netmal naga und murlocs


----------



## Daywa (9. Dezember 2008)

Besoffene, nackt tanzende Zwerge die /lol spamen. Nicht ganz so schlimm aber trotzdem nervig -> Teufelshäscher @ Hellfire


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. Dezember 2008)

Maine- schrieb:


> auf jedenfall mit mein ersten char auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel sicher 20 mal verreckt an dem vieh^^ danach hab ich mir wieder angewöhnt den sound an zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich hab den Ton ja immer an, aber meistens hört man den ja erst wenn der genau hinter dir steht^^


----------



## InkaDeath (9. Dezember 2008)

murlocs!!!!


----------



## Sebasti92 (9. Dezember 2008)

Deine Mudda ist die nervigste kreatur...



Jeeeahh! Erfolg up!


----------



## Phash (9. Dezember 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> definitiv die miesesten Kreaturen sind zwerge, menschen, nachtelfen, gnome und draenei. Trauen sich nur angreifen wenn sie a) mindestens zu dritt sind und jeder mindestens 2 level über einen sind und auch nur dann wenn man selbst schon auf maximal 50% nach einem Kampf sind, sie mindestens 1-2 crowdcontroller dabei haben. oder solange einen in ruhe lassen bis man 2 mobs hat und dann auf hero zugreifen. Ja das sind die miesesten Kreaturen die es gibt. da geht nix drüber netmal naga und murlocs



/sign


----------



## Grimdhoul (9. Dezember 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> /sign



wenn schon faken dann wenigstens richtig ... ahcja das sollte ja lustig sein ... pve-lusche


----------



## Monyesak (9. Dezember 2008)

der drecks teufelshäscher auf der höllenfeuer

als twink haut der einen dauernd um und mit 70 "damals" hast ihn nie gefunden -.-


----------



## rofldiepofl (9. Dezember 2008)

den Teufelshäscher.... oh wie hab ich ihn gehasst, man questet ruhig auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel plötzlich kommt so nen fetter roboter vorbei und nach 2 schlägen is dann schicht im schacht....


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. Dezember 2008)

Und wenn man ihn dann legt droppt er wahrscheinlich nur Mist


----------



## Paladone (9. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt kommt das Oberfieseste ever, hab den Mob leider noch nicht gefunden!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Dezember 2008)

Also die nervigsten Kreaturen in WoW sind für mich an aller erster Stelle schon mal die Murlocs, die sind einfach hässlich und ich muss immer den Sound leise stellen, damit ich nicht ihr Gegurgel höre. Sau nervig! Dicht gefolgt sind männliche Draenei, gefallen mir optisch einfach überhaupt nicht. Finde die sau blöd!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (9. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Kreaturen der Allianz.



wollt ich auch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber die allerschlimsten sind Leute, die immer Sinnlose Freds öffnen und bescheuerte Fragen stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allvis (9. Dezember 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Hogger, Murlocs, Trolle und Gnome


Damit ist eigentlich alles gesaft ausser Aran  und Siechhuf mit ihren Adds


----------



## Allvis (9. Dezember 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> der drecks teufelshäscher auf der höllenfeuer
> 
> als twink haut der einen dauernd um und mit 70 "damals" hast ihn nie gefunden -.-


Dagegen habe ich einen Trick:
Alsooooo
kille einfach ein paar mobs,dann hörst du hinterdir schon geräusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Dezember 2008)

Alles was bei wenig Leben wegrennt. (ob NPCS oder "echte" Figuren)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2008)

...ähem   Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch auf die Gefahr hin , mir viele Feinde zu machen... wobei, sind ja eh irgendwie Feinde^^

Murlocs mag ich persänlich sehr gerne seit SSC...ihr wisst was ich meine XD

Gnolle stinken ab, Lepragnome gehen gar nicht und Troggs sind auch echt ätzend!!

-MfG-


----------



## Captain Planet (9. Dezember 2008)

Der Spieler selbst *g*


----------



## Morphes (9. Dezember 2008)

rapide schrieb:


> Die Vögel bei den Sketties.





Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Frenzy oder wie die heissen!


/sign

Aber mein absoluter Favorit ist noch immer der hier: Knochenhäuterbussard

Der "Knochenhäuterbussard"

Es ist immer das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich benötige für meine Quest nur noch 1x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedes mal wenn einer dieser komischen Vögel stirbt kommt ein neuer -.-
Am Ende hab ich dann doch noch ALLE Vögel aus der Umgebung mitgenommen!

***



Ðenn¥ schrieb:


> 4. Allwissende DK's die immernoch behaupten Frost = Tank, Unholy = PvP, Blut = PvE ....... THIS ISNT TRUE!


Jaja^^ so langsam kann ichs auch nicht mehr hören


----------



## Ragsha (9. Dezember 2008)

Also ganz klar Schurken 

a) Sie greifen immer nur an wenn man low life hat
b) wenn man sie angreift rennen sie feige weg 
und c) Sie fühlen sich ganz toll wenn sie gut Equiptet sind und greifen immer die an die schwächer sind und warum weil sie sonst einfach lousen gehen!!!


----------



## Tade (9. Dezember 2008)

ICH HASSE ALLES UND JEDEN *MUHAHAHAHAHA* 
BESONDERS GNOME MIT ROSA ZÖPFCHEN!!!

Ne, Spaß beiseite.
Ich mag Nagas überhaupt nicht, was wohl unweigerlich mit meiner ausgeprägten Schlangenphobie zusammenhängt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und alle anderen schlangenartigen Wesen, die z.B. im Tempel oder in Gundrak rum kriechen hasse ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ragsha schrieb:


> Also ganz klar Schurken
> 
> a) Sie greifen immer nur an wenn man low life hat
> b) wenn man sie angreift rennen sie feige weg
> und c) Sie fühlen sich ganz toll wenn sie gut Equiptet sind und greifen immer die an die schwächer sind und warum weil sie sonst einfach lousen gehen!!!


Sprach der b11 pala/n11 hunter und verursachte den nachsten wipe/ machte sich an wen von hinten ran/ lief weiter von einem hasen weg


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (9. Dezember 2008)

Plätze: 1. Murloc
           2. Gnome aller Art
           3. Naga

top find ich oger. die laufen nicht weg  und man sieht sie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Tade schrieb:


> ICH HASSE ALLES UND JEDEN *MUHAHAHAHAHA*
> BESONDERS GNOME MIT ROSA ZÖPFCHEN!!!
> 
> Ne, Spaß beiseite.
> ...


*der mächtige herzinfarkt link*
ich hasse alles was wegrennt und neue holt, oder was stehen bleibt, schreit und damit neue holt


----------



## Tade (9. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> *der mächtige herzinfarkt link*



Aaaaaahhh....Hilfeeeeeee!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wusste ich hätte diesen link nicht anklicken dürfen, aber ich bin einfach zu neugierig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lass mich raten, du bist ein Gnom mit rosa Zöpfen?


----------



## Technocrat (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich halte es da mit dem Barbaren aus Diablo 2 und werde ihn daher hier mal zitieren:

"I've just about had my fill of the walking dead!"


Und das gilt nicht nur für NPCs...


----------



## noobhammer (9. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Jap MURLOC




MIR EGAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..ich will dich heiraten!!


----------



## Crosis (9. Dezember 2008)

die wohl mit abstand nervigste Kreatur ist: 
-Name:                     Der/die/das Kiddie
-Aufenthaltsort:         Überall in WoW, am häufigsten in den Hauptstädten, dem Brachland und dort wo du grade Qsten willst
-Merkmale:               Tarnt sich als anderer Spieler, will immer Recht haben, macht Bedarf auf alles was droppt, Chuck Norris ist ein Gott, er selbst meint Chuck Norris zu sein oder zumindest ein Nachfahre, mag Blizzard, Campt
-Attacken:                Würfelbot, Flame, Wein ohne Käse, Über-roxxor-PvP-Chars, angeben mit seinen Über-roxxor-PvP-Chars, verlieren mit seinen Über-roxxor-PvP-Chars gegen nen Blau-Grünen PvE-Char
-Gegenmaßnahmen:  /Ignore, /rofl, /lol, /report,
-GM Antwort:            Uns ist dieses Problem bekannt, wir arbeiten bereits dran. Kann ich sonst noch was für dich tun?  Ja, bannt diesen Kiddie! Dann wünsche ich ihnen einen schönen Tag. ...


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Tade schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhh....Hilfeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein ich spiele einen männlichen gnom mit braunen haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (10. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den sehe ich am liebsten aus so (von hinten)... leider sieht der mich meist zu erst... ABSOLUTES hassobjekt...

ansonsten alles, was spinne oder ähnliches viehzeugs darstellt^^


----------



## Gerbalin (10. Dezember 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> am meisten nervt wohl b1ubb, aber gleich danach kommen kurzens medizinmänner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------

